# Keyboard laptop configuration (dell latitude E54530)



## cyrille (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello
I've got a dell latitude E54530
Works fine under FreeBSD 12 
Only the Fn keys for brightness seems to have problem : not recognized. Theses keys don't seem work (the other Fn keys work fine)

I want to put this command `xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness XXX` on the Fn + key to up/down brightness

But `xev | grep keycode` command give me nothing for these 2 keys (works for the other)

Do you have any idea ?


----------



## cyrille (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi
I use `xbindkeys` instead of `xev` and I 'got the same problem.
The key Fn works fine with the association Sound keys (next,previous, play, pause, Print Screen, Pause...) but not with brightness up and down : no return of the key sequence...
So I use for this time the Alt key instead the Fn key and in association with the intel_backlight,it works fine....

I wonder how to do to recognized the Fn touch in association to the brightness up and down... Under Linux, that works well... Don't know why...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

cyrille said:


> I wonder how to do to recognized the Fn touch in association to the brightness up and down... Under Linux, that works well... Don't know why...


Those specific buttons are typically wired in through ACPI, they are not considered keys and don't produce keycodes. The sound buttons have reasonably standardized multimedia keycodes (XF86Audio*).

Examples of the specific ACPI keys are acpi_asus(4), acpi_toshiba(4) and acpi_ibm(4).


----------



## ucomp (Mar 8, 2019)

my brightness up/down-touches(without Fn)  magically begin to work by starting X11 and specially loading video-drivers.


----------



## Minbari (Mar 8, 2019)

I've had the same problem with FreeBSD 11.x/12.x on my Thinkpad T430 and Dell E6430, but since both of them are using intel graphics (HD4000) I've installed graphics/intel-backlight and now I can set what brightness I want. After that I binded two keys with xbindkeys on my WM and when I press Fn+Up the brightness increases and Fn+Down arrow decreases it.


----------



## ucomp (Mar 8, 2019)

Minbari said:


> .. problem with FreeBSD ...


its not a problem, its a feature ;-)


----------



## cyrille (Mar 9, 2019)

yes it is this alternative solution that I also used. The intel-xbaclight and xbindkeys solution is functional
Nevertheless I found a mapping file for a dell keyboard but it is a file to compile for NetBSD and I can not adapt to freeBSD ...
The source : http://cvsweb.netbsd.org/bsdweb.cgi...-type=text/x-cvsweb-markup&only_with_tag=MAIN
This file seems to work directly from ACPI and looks like an acpi- style module.

The file

```
/*    $NetBSD: wmi_dell.c,v 1.11 2017/12/03 23:43:00 christos Exp $ */

/*-
* Copyright (c) 2009, 2010 The NetBSD Foundation, Inc.
* All rights reserved.
*
* This code is derived from software contributed to The NetBSD Foundation
* by Jukka Ruohonen.
*
* Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
* modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions
* are met:
*
* 1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
*    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
* 2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright
*    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the
*    documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
*
* THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE AUTHOR AND CONTRIBUTORS ``AS IS'' AND
* ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
* IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
* ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHOR OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE
* FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL
* DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS
* OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION)
* HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT
* LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY
* OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
* SUCH DAMAGE.
*/

#include <sys/cdefs.h>
__KERNEL_RCSID(0, "$NetBSD: wmi_dell.c,v 1.11 2017/12/03 23:43:00 christos Exp $");

#include <sys/param.h>
#include <sys/device.h>
#include <sys/module.h>

#include <dev/acpi/acpireg.h>
#include <dev/acpi/acpivar.h>
#include <dev/acpi/wmi/wmi_acpivar.h>

#include <dev/sysmon/sysmonvar.h>

#ifdef WMI_DEBUG
#define DPRINTF(x)    printf x
#else
#define DPRINTF(x)
#endif

#define _COMPONENT            ACPI_RESOURCE_COMPONENT
ACPI_MODULE_NAME            ("wmi_dell")

#define WMI_DELL_PSW_DISPLAY_CYCLE    0
#define WMI_DELL_PSW_COUNT        1

#define WMI_DELL_GUID_EVENT        "9DBB5994-A997-11DA-B012-B622A1EF5492"
#define WMI_DELL_GUID_DESC        "8D9DDCBC-A997-11DA-B012-B622A1EF5492"

struct wmi_dell_softc {
    device_t        sc_dev;
    device_t        sc_parent;
    int            sc_version;
    struct sysmon_pswitch    sc_smpsw[WMI_DELL_PSW_COUNT];
    bool            sc_smpsw_valid;
};

#define WMI_DELLA_PMF    0x0
#define WMI_DELLA_PSW    0x1
#define WMI_DELLA_IGN    0x2

const struct wmi_dell_actions {
    u_int    wda_action;
    u_int    wda_type;
    u_int    wda_subtype;
    u_int    wda_data;
} wmi_dell_actions[] = {
    /* type 0 */
    /* brightness control */
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe005, PMFE_DISPLAY_BRIGHTNESS_DOWN},
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe006, PMFE_DISPLAY_BRIGHTNESS_UP},
    {WMI_DELLA_PSW, 0x0000, 0xe00b, WMI_DELL_PSW_DISPLAY_CYCLE},

    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe008, PMFE_RADIO_TOGGLE},
    {WMI_DELLA_IGN, 0x0000, 0xe00c, 0}, /* keyboard illumination */

    /* volume control */
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe020, PMFE_AUDIO_VOLUME_TOGGLE},
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe02e, PMFE_AUDIO_VOLUME_DOWN},
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe030, PMFE_AUDIO_VOLUME_UP},
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe0f8, PMFE_AUDIO_VOLUME_DOWN},
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0000, 0xe0f9, PMFE_AUDIO_VOLUME_UP},


    /* type 0x10 */
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0010, 0x0057, PMFE_DISPLAY_BRIGHTNESS_DOWN},
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0010, 0x0058, PMFE_DISPLAY_BRIGHTNESS_UP},
    {WMI_DELLA_IGN, 0x0010, 0x0151, 0}, /* Fn-lock */
    {WMI_DELLA_IGN, 0x0010, 0x0152, 0}, /* keyboard illumination */
    {WMI_DELLA_PMF, 0x0010, 0x0153, PMFE_RADIO_TOGGLE},
    {WMI_DELLA_IGN, 0x0010, 0x0155, 0}, /* Stealth mode toggle */
    {WMI_DELLA_IGN, 0x0010, 0xE035, 0}, /* Fn-lock */

    /* type 0x11 */
    {WMI_DELLA_IGN, 0x0011, 0x02eb5, 0}, /* keyboard illumination */
};

static int    wmi_dell_match(device_t, cfdata_t, void *);
static void    wmi_dell_attach(device_t, device_t, void *);
static int    wmi_dell_detach(device_t, int);
static void    wmi_dell_notify_handler(ACPI_HANDLE, uint32_t, void *);
static bool    wmi_dell_suspend(device_t, const pmf_qual_t *);
static bool    wmi_dell_resume(device_t, const pmf_qual_t *);

CFATTACH_DECL_NEW(wmidell, sizeof(struct wmi_dell_softc),
    wmi_dell_match, wmi_dell_attach, wmi_dell_detach, NULL);

static int
wmi_dell_match(device_t parent, cfdata_t match, void *aux)
{
    return acpi_wmi_guid_match(parent, WMI_DELL_GUID_EVENT);
}

static void
wmi_dell_attach(device_t parent, device_t self, void *aux)
{
    struct wmi_dell_softc *sc = device_private(self);
    ACPI_STATUS rv;
    ACPI_BUFFER obuf;
    ACPI_OBJECT *obj;
    uint32_t *data;
    int e;

    sc->sc_dev = self;
    sc->sc_parent = parent;
    sc->sc_smpsw_valid = true;

    rv = acpi_wmi_event_register(parent, wmi_dell_notify_handler);

    if (ACPI_FAILURE(rv)) {
        aprint_error(": failed to install WMI notify handler\n");
        return;
    }

    memset(&obuf, 0, sizeof(obuf));
    rv = acpi_wmi_data_query(parent, WMI_DELL_GUID_DESC, 0, &obuf);
    if (ACPI_FAILURE(rv)) {
        aprint_error(": failed to query WMI descriptor: %s\n",
            AcpiFormatException(rv));
        return;
    }
    obj = obuf.Pointer;
    if (obj->Type != ACPI_TYPE_BUFFER) {
        aprint_error(": wrong type %d for WMI descriptor\n", obj->Type);
        return;
    }
    if (obj->Buffer.Length != 128) {
        aprint_error(": wrong len %d for WMI descriptor",
            obj->Buffer.Length);
        if (obj->Buffer.Length < 16) {
            aprint_error("\n");
            return;
        }
    }
    data = (uint32_t *)obj->Buffer.Pointer;
#define WMI_LLED     0x4C4C4544
#define WMI_IMWsp    0x494D5720
    if (data[0] != WMI_LLED || data[1] != WMI_IMWsp) {
        aprint_error(": wrong WMI descriptor signature %#x %#x",
            data[0], data[1]);
    }
    sc->sc_version = data[2];
    aprint_naive("\n");
    aprint_normal(": Dell WMI mappings version %d\n", sc->sc_version);

    sc->sc_smpsw[WMI_DELL_PSW_DISPLAY_CYCLE].smpsw_name =
        PSWITCH_HK_DISPLAY_CYCLE;

    sc->sc_smpsw[WMI_DELL_PSW_DISPLAY_CYCLE].smpsw_type =
        PSWITCH_TYPE_HOTKEY;

    e = sysmon_pswitch_register(&sc->sc_smpsw[WMI_DELL_PSW_DISPLAY_CYCLE]);

    if (e != 0)
        sc->sc_smpsw_valid = false;

    (void)pmf_device_register(self, wmi_dell_suspend, wmi_dell_resume);
}

static int
wmi_dell_detach(device_t self, int flags)
{
    struct wmi_dell_softc *sc = device_private(self);
    device_t parent = sc->sc_parent;
    size_t i;

    (void)pmf_device_deregister(self);
    (void)acpi_wmi_event_deregister(parent);

    if (sc->sc_smpsw_valid != true)
        return 0;

    for (i = 0; i < __arraycount(sc->sc_smpsw); i++)
        sysmon_pswitch_unregister(&sc->sc_smpsw[i]);

    return 0;
}

static bool
wmi_dell_suspend(device_t self, const pmf_qual_t *qual)
{
    struct wmi_dell_softc *sc = device_private(self);
    device_t parent = sc->sc_parent;

    (void)acpi_wmi_event_deregister(parent);

    return true;
}

static bool
wmi_dell_resume(device_t self, const pmf_qual_t *qual)
{
    struct wmi_dell_softc *sc = device_private(self);
    device_t parent = sc->sc_parent;

    (void)acpi_wmi_event_register(parent, wmi_dell_notify_handler);

    return true;
}

static void
wmi_dell_action(struct wmi_dell_softc *sc, uint16_t *data, int len)
{
    size_t i;
    for (i = 0; i < __arraycount(wmi_dell_actions); i++) {
        const struct wmi_dell_actions *wda = &wmi_dell_actions[i];
        if (wda->wda_type == data[0] &&
            wda->wda_subtype == data[1]) {
            switch(wda->wda_action) {
            case WMI_DELLA_IGN:
                DPRINTF((" ignored"));
                return;
            case WMI_DELLA_PMF:
                DPRINTF((" pmf %d", wda->wda_data));
                pmf_event_inject(NULL, wda->wda_data);
                return;
            case WMI_DELLA_PSW:
                DPRINTF((" psw %d", wda->wda_data));
                sysmon_pswitch_event(
                    &sc->sc_smpsw[wda->wda_data],
                    PSWITCH_EVENT_PRESSED);
                return;
            default:
                aprint_debug_dev(sc->sc_dev,
                    "unknown dell wmi action %d\n",
                    wda->wda_action);
                return;
            }

        }
    }
    aprint_debug_dev(sc->sc_dev, "unknown event %#4X %#4X\n",
        data[0], data[1]);
}

static void
wmi_dell_notify_handler(ACPI_HANDLE hdl, uint32_t evt, void *aux)
{
    struct wmi_dell_softc *sc;
    device_t self = aux;
    ACPI_OBJECT *obj;
    ACPI_BUFFER buf;
    ACPI_STATUS rv;
    uint16_t *data, *end;
    int i, len;

    buf.Pointer = NULL;

    sc = device_private(self);
    rv = acpi_wmi_event_get(sc->sc_parent, evt, &buf);

    if (ACPI_FAILURE(rv))
        goto out;

    obj = buf.Pointer;

    if (obj->Type != ACPI_TYPE_BUFFER) {
        rv = AE_TYPE;
        goto out;
    }

    data = (void *)(&obj->Buffer.Pointer[0]);
    end = (void *)(&obj->Buffer.Pointer[obj->Buffer.Length]);

    DPRINTF(("wmi_dell_notify_handler buffer len %d\n",
        obj->Buffer.Length));
    while (data < end) {
        DPRINTF(("wmi_dell_notify_handler len %d", data[0]));
        if (data[0] == 0) {
            DPRINTF(("\n"));
            break;
        }
        len = data[0] + 1;

        if (&data[len] >= end) {
            DPRINTF(("\n"));
            break;
        }
        if (len < 2) {
            DPRINTF(("\n"));
            continue;
        }
        for (i = 1; i < len; i++)
            DPRINTF((" %#04X", data[i]));
        wmi_dell_action(sc, &data[1], len - 1);
        DPRINTF(("\n"));
        data = &data[len];
        /*
         * WMI interface version 0 don't clear the buffer from previous
         * event, so if the current event is smaller than the previous
         * one there will be garbage after the current event.
         * workaround by processing only the first event
         */
        if (sc->sc_version == 0)
            break;
    }

out:
    if (buf.Pointer != NULL)
        ACPI_FREE(buf.Pointer);

    if (ACPI_FAILURE(rv))
        aprint_error_dev(sc->sc_dev, "failed to get data for "
            "event %#02X: %s\n", evt, AcpiFormatException(rv));
}

MODULE(MODULE_CLASS_DRIVER, wmidell, "acpiwmi,sysmon_power");

#ifdef _MODULE
#include "ioconf.c"
#endif

static int
wmidell_modcmd(modcmd_t cmd, void *aux)
{
    int rv = 0;

    switch (cmd) {
    case MODULE_CMD_INIT:
#ifdef _MODULE
        rv = config_init_component(cfdriver_ioconf_wmidell,
            cfattach_ioconf_wmidell, cfdata_ioconf_wmidell);
#endif
        break;

    case MODULE_CMD_FINI:
#ifdef _MODULE
        rv = config_fini_component(cfdriver_ioconf_wmidell,
            cfattach_ioconf_wmidell, cfdata_ioconf_wmidell);
#endif
        break;

    default:
        rv = ENOTTY;
    }

    return rv;
}
```


----------



## Minbari (Mar 9, 2019)

Someone wrote a module for his Dell, here it is: FreeBSD 11 on the Dell Latitude E7440 (look for Blue keys section).


----------

